# Arabian Hate



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, I've heard all the Arabian bashing stereotypes over the years, probably three times over.

Your best bet is to smile, and then go ahead and ride your horse. They WANT you to engage them. If you don't, they have nothing to use as ammunition against you.

Better to _show_ them what your horse can do, rather than argue with them.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Try having a big draft cross in a ranching community. Lol

People will have breed prejudices. It happens. You just have to deal with it because you know what your horse can do. Arabs and TBs go for dirt cheap in my state (Arizona) because QHs and stock horses rule. I've seen grade stock horses go for more than papered Arabs with great bloodlines. 

When people bash your Arab, just smile and then show them just what your horse can do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

My mother bred arabs and I owned one for her whole life (sadly only 22 yrs), I have never experienced anyone expressing dislike of them in particular. My vet has expressed concerns about my haflinger and various people have made the odd comment about my TB but nothing towards my arab.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am not fond of Arabs, but I would not go around bashing them, thats for sure... Treat others how you would want to be treated. Horse community's are harsh, it's a shame, we are all at a horse event, or what ever it may be, because of our love for horses. :lol:

ETA: My TB has been bashed at Western shows, mostly all QH's there... Got a lot of rude comments but showed them what were made of and kicked some butt! Just ignore them and show them what you got :wink:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't get much Arab bashing but I do get a lot of exclamations and fervent declarations about how wild Arabs are, that my (registered straight Egyptian) Arab may be mixed because he's quiet, leads well and stands nicely and that I am brave for owning one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pish, we _all_ know how krazy dem Straight Egyptian hawrses be! Youse just in denial!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Pfft they're just jealous their horses don't gallop in place and do aerial maneuvers when spooking! They just *scoff* skitter.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Casper's not SE, but he does the cantering in place thing, as well as has a 300 mph sideways spook. Why do you think I wear full seat breeches and have a suede saddle seat when I ride him? :rofl: 

Casper is honestly one of the very few Arabians I've known/ridden/owned over the years who really _does _act like the squirrely stereotype. My heart horse was as laid back as they come. 

JJ now, my 'crazy ex-racehorse' TB has a hard time staying awake. Oh, saddle? M'kay. Bridle? Whatever..... Something scary? Should I spook? Naw, too much trouble!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I get the "crazy Ay-rab" remark quite a bit. I then proceed to drop Estrella's bridle and lope a reining pattern for them bridleless


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I get the "crazy Ay-rab" remark quite a bit. I then proceed to drop Estrella's bridle and lope a reining pattern for them bridleless



Lies, all lies! Ayrabs can't do that! They's all spooky and hyper! :wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

PROOF! Proof, I tell you! :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She really is quite the lovely mare, equiniphile. I do feel for you with her being gray, though. Got one myself. He's the piggiest horse I own!


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

equiniphile said:


> PROOF! Proof, I tell you! :lol:


She's gorgeous :O


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you, Speed! She's turning out to be a really nice "teacher pony" for the little girls. Thankfully, she doesn't roll out in the pasture. She stays pretty clean year-round.

Of course, she'll turn into a muddy pig when I show up at 6:00 am tomorrow to get her ready for our clinic ;-)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I shocked the UK hunting world when I took on an arabian and got a lot of flack for doing it. He was a great little horse and no more spooky or high strung than anything else
The arabian society in GB has done a lot in the past 30 years to improve the breed and turn them into a respected riding horse


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Of course, she'll turn into a muddy pig when I show up at 6:00 am tomorrow to get her ready for our clinic ;-)


Yes, because you said she WON'T roll. You just cursed yourself! :rofl:

Casper is the first and hopefully only gray I've ever owned. I tell people the reason he rolls in the mud so much is because he knows I prefer bays and chestnuts, so is trying to pass himself off as one! :?

I do tend to like the dirt colored horses much better. Easier to clean!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

The biggest problem with people who don't understand and have these stereotypes against the Arabian, is that it's a lot easier for them to control an animal when you're smarter then it.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have been mocked by the president of the compeditive trail assosiation for riding a thoroughbred.

Honestly, breed prejudgice is common. You do endurance on a ottb, you get criticized. Chase cows on an arab, get mocked. I get laughed at all the time for riding my "tiny" arab.

Just remember, not everyone is talented enough to ride an arab:lol: Ignore them, then go out and kick their butts. No faster way to shut them up


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

My daughter's first hunter pony was a Welsh/Arab cross. Once had a trainer suggest we block his dock to make him look less Arab. Long story, short, we let the horse do the talking. Put my 10 y/o daughter in the Green Hunter open (against her trainer's chestnut thoroughbred - trainer riding). She had the only Arab and only pony. Yes...she not only beat him, she took the championship. A good horse is a good horse regardless of the breed.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Exactly, 66Domino. There are no 'best' breeds, and the most efficient way to silence the naysayers is just to ride your horse and_ show_ people what they can do.


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

LOL That was soooooo not PC. :lol:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

why does it matter what people say? Look at the bright side it keeps prices down.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Breed bashing is what divides the confident people (those who know they will never know it all) from the not-so-confident people (those who think they know it all and must prove it regularly even to complete strangers) and you will soon notice that only the not-so-confident people continue to play the game. Hang in there you will be fine. I owned horses for over two decades before I got my first Arab - and LOVE the breed. I am opposite than most people I know here where I am - I LOVE trying out new breeds and disciplines. You will have more friends and get one heck of an education in the process. Keep an open mind and stay friendly. Just remember ' what they don't know IS hurting them'


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Ya' know what is so sad.....we all love horses. We all come from different backgrounds, all walks of life. The one animal that has brought so many of us together from all walks of life is....the horse. We need to put aside differences, and get back to the true meaning. Diversity can bring learning....The horse brings us together.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

goneriding said:


> Ya' know what is so sad.....we all love horses. We all come from different backgrounds, all walks of life. The one animal that has brought so many of us together from all walks of life is....the horse. We need to put aside differences, and get back to the true meaning. Diversity can bring learning....The horse brings us together.


that was deep, man


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> why does it matter what people say? Look at the bright side it keeps prices down.


Heh. 
None of the ones I want are cheap.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I hear it all the time. I have some Arab friends, and to be honest I LOVE them!

I just love the dished faces and long manes and tails. I could just die looking at them.

My friend has a Arab and she did showing, etc. Well she was told once by a judge that she thought her Arab, "sucked and is disgusting," and another time when she entered the ring the judge looked at her, crossed her arms and looked the other way. I saw it too, I was amazed.

Her Arab was great, nothing wrong with it and was very calm. Some people astonish me.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

The bashing goes both ways. I've had arab owners have a problem w/ me showing Odie hunter in hand. I've had dressage ppl tell me that an arab isn't built for dressage. Honestly the arab I owned was a few cans short of a 6 pack, but my mom's arab was a sweetheart.

Personally, I don't care for them but they aren't a bad breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I knew a few arab haters until they met mine. They were expecing him to be flighty but he was quite the opposite. They realized just what kind and gentle souls arabs are.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

The only breed that I knowingly have a prejudice against are Quarter Horses. They scare the pants off me. They are SO FAST!!! 

Once I was trail riding on my Arab with a friend, who was riding his big, young, tall, red dun quarter horse gelding, when a deer came crashing out of the ticket, right at us.

My Arab jumped a bit, but that quarter horse spun in a total 180 and took off back to the barn so fast that he was out of sight before my friend hit the ground. Knocked my friend right out. I remember it like a cartoon: a horse running flat out with his legs just blurry scribble, while saddle and rider are left behind suspended in the air... In reality, the saddle stayed on the horse, but I don't know how. I never saw anything like it before. Give me a nice, quiet, slow Arab, or an OTTB!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Growing up, Arabians were one of my favorite breeds. I might have gotten more into the breed myself if they were bigger. The Arabians back then were average 14.3-15.2. At 5' 6" and 110 lbs, I felt too big for them. I showed several of them for other people but never owned my own Arabian. The Arabs I showed ranged from total fruit cakes to easy enough for a 3 year old child to ride around on. Each one was an individual and all of them were gorgeous. 

I still miss the Arabian of old. It seems like many people are trying to turn them into Saddlebreds. Nothing wrong with Saddlebreds, I love them but we don't need a breed to look almost like one and move like one. I loved the old floating above the ground, extended straight legged reaching trot with flagging tails Arabian of old. Yes, there are still some out there but some folks seem dead set on breeding something "new" or "modern" in the breed. I personally think "If it's not broke, don't fix it" and the Arabian breed wasn't broke. I guess the upside (if I look for one) is that there are many of them that are much bigger horses now. 

I LOVE the Arabian Native Costume classes. FUN!!!

About 22 years ago there was a Quarterhorse trainer at a show barn near me that took on an Arabian client. Watching him at first you could tell, he didn't know what to do with this breed. He asked the owner if he could just work the horse in reining and see what would happen and the owner agreed. This trainer got all kinds of nasty comments from his peers but he kept working the horse. Then came the competition and let's just say, nobody was laughing after they saw that horse spin and slide. WOW! That LITTLE 15 hand chestnut Arabian stallion wiped the smiles off all those smucky faces with his amazing performance. People tend to get out of a horse what they put into it.


Had to add that there used to be people who would say Quarterhorses buck, Saddlebred's rear and Arabians will run off with you. Stereo types are so often formed by one or two experiences without taking an over all look at things.'


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I have to say that I really enjoyed reading through this. Everyone is so different, but in a way, we are all the same. I personally never liked Arabians until last year when I started riding English.. I don't know what happened. My dream horse USED to be a tank of a buckskin Quarter Horse. I still think they're really pretty, but now I dream about Arabians. Oddly, the color doesn't seem to matter to me. (and color used to be everything to me..) I love the floaty trot, the dished faces, their spirit and character.. I'm convinced that my next horse will be an Arabian.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

People will bash a horse breed to try to push someone else down. By doing this, they think it brings them up above you. It's the same reason people show prejudice against other people. It could have something to do with fear of the unknown. They only know QHs. They don't know what to expect of your Arab. They might be worried that you and your Arab will outclass them. Better to shove you into the mud before you have a chance to do that.

My Arab was never spooky. He was alert. He would tell me if something concerned him. Good boy.
He lifted his tail and legs and held his head high. If that's psycho, then so be it. I thought he was cool.
He would let me know loud and clear if his saddle hurt or if something was stuck in his hoof. If that's high-strung, then I call it intelligence and the ability and will to communicate.

Arabs ARE different than other breeds. But then again, any breed is different than other breeds. I've ridden more dicey horses of non-Arab lineage than I have Arabs.

Some people will slam anything they don't understand. It reflects more on their lack of knowledge and tolerance than anything lacking in your horse. People have every right to like or not like any breed they want. But they don't have a right to put you down for your preference of breed. You can like whatever you want.

Here's a pic of my obviously psychotic, squirrely, spooky Arab: See how his ears are pricked and his nostrils flared? Clearly completely nuts.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i find this kinda funny, in my world I see the exact opposite. Show up at an endurance event with a TWH. I have quite a few reactions. Other riders dont bother me, but when the problem is a ride vet it can be a problem.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> i find this kinda funny, in my world I see the exact opposite. Show up at an endurance event with a TWH. I have quite a few reactions. Other riders dont bother me, but when the problem is a ride vet it can be a problem.


How so? What kind of stuff have you run into?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I've heard lots of things said about Arabs, mostly derogatory, HOWEVER I don't bother listening, I've been around enough different horse breeds to know that their are bad apples in every bunch......

The real problem comes not from people bad-mouthing a breed....it comes from people who believe their chosen breed is above everything else to a point of such narrow minded ignorance...there are plenty of those people about........


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Usually lame issues. One vet admitted he had never seen a gaited horse at the vet in but didnt care, long as horse looks the same all day tommorrow hes good, Kudos for his professionalism,
Had another call lame when he wasnt but I was new and didnt know anybetter, my horses CR and pulse was really borderline so it didnt matter, would have agreed with a metabolic pull, didnt know "Lame" went into my records.
At another ride was again called lame on a sound horse, head vet who is a walker rider over ruled him, he also coached me on how to better trot out walkers to avoid the problem so we dont seem to have had any more issues.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Just had to post this tribute video to Khemosabi. I grew up in a barn full of Khemo babies and always loved this stud. None of those babies were nuts either. In fact, a few of the studs were even so quite they could give pony rides to kids. I have always kind of kept my eye out for a horse that looked like him. He is sort of my "perfect horse" for Western Pleasure. I think he is sort of the Wing Commander of the Arabian world, yes?


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

goneriding said:


> Ya' know what is so sad.....we all love horses. We all come from different backgrounds, all walks of life. The one animal that has brought so many of us together from all walks of life is....the horse. We need to put aside differences, and get back to the true meaning. Diversity can bring learning....The horse brings us together.


I'd like to believe it! True horsemen (women) know this. There's always someone with a snotty attitude willing to try and knock your horse. Tell you a funny story: we were blessed a few years back to have the means to by a horse that had belonged to the British team and he was in his prime. This horse cost more than most people's farms and had medaled. My daughter had just purchased him and wanted to get a feel for him. She was riding FEI. No one knew his background and we considered it our personal business. She entered him in a schooling show at 4th level. Little r judge said he was off balance and lazy. LOL. Not hardly, dear lady.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

66Domino said:


> I'd like to believe it! True horsemen (women) know this. There's always someone with a snotty attitude willing to try and knock your horse. Tell you a funny story: we were blessed a few years back to have the means to by a horse that had belonged to the British team and he was in his prime. This horse cost more than most people's farms and had medaled. My daughter had just purchased him and wanted to get a feel for him. She was riding FEI. No one knew his background and we considered it our personal business. She entered him in a schooling show at 4th level. Little r judge said he was off balance and lazy. LOL. Not hardly, dear lady.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hope that didn't sound pompous, it wasn't meant that way. I guess what I'm trying to say is regardless of the breed, you need to be confident in who you are and what you have. Never let anyone tell you because your horse isn't carrying a fancy European brand he is worthless. Stay true to yourself and your horse. A judge's score is simply one person's opinion on a particular day. If you care about what others think of you or your horse, the horse world is not the place to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

How could anyone not love this?





 




 




 
Well admittedly, I don't love the last one. I think Arabians are lovely western horses but I hate the exaggerated slow thing. I wish they would pick up the pace ever so slightly.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

TheBayArab said:


> I have always ridden/owned arabians in real life, and they are my favorite breed. There used to be arabian barns in my area, but with the economy, not so much. I now have my horse at a quarter horse barn with a quarter horse trainer. As you may guess, she is not too fond of dealing with my little arab! The trainer is great though, and I don't really mind. But throughout my horse experience, people have always bashed my arabs at shows. It seems that everyone thinks arabs can't do sports or western also! This is a total lie, which I know because at all the arab shows I go to western pleasure, reining, barrel racing, etc. have been very popular and they are great at it. It's hard. I can't stand it when people bash my horse. You don't have to like him, but just because he is an arabian doesn't give you the right to say your horse is better.
> 
> Anyone else face these issues?


All the time. I've learned to just smile, nod and keep moving. I save my comments for when their "OH SO STEADY" whatever breed dumps them on their a$$ or rears or bucks or does any of 1000 things, and then I say, from my rock steady Arab, "OH, MUST BE ONE OF THOSE CRAZY F*N AY-RABS! Oh wait, that's what I'm riding, what the HeLL is that?".

The best instant Karma I ever saw was on a huge trail ride and I unloaded my lovely, little Arab mare and some big mouth about 3 sheets to the wind already says, "OH F*>>>>, that Ay-Rab is going to ruin the ride.". I didn't say a word, just rode along with everyone else and when HIS horse reared, went over backwards with him, kicked him in the head and stomped all over him, I held the other people's horses while they got him ready to airlift. Yep, that Ay-Rab sure ruined his ride.......... I did casually mention to his wife, as I was holding 5 other horses, that this was Odie's first trail ride.....EVER. Left it at that.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> i find this kinda funny, in my world I see the exact opposite. Show up at an endurance event with a TWH. I have quite a few reactions. Other riders dont bother me, but when the problem is a ride vet it can be a problem.


Ditto - joe - same here. Luckily in my region, one of our ride vets rides MFT's on a regular basis so he'd be on the sidelines just for us during checks....but the other vets caught on pretty good after a couple of seasons and now everyone is on the same page - thank goodness.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I owned Arabians for over 30 years. I've heard it all, and it's all such nonsense. In my opinion it all boils down to total ignorance. Like Dreamcatcher Arabians mentioned, sometimes Karma bites those Haters in the behind, LOL. I was on a trail ride one day, many years ago, with some folks on horses of other breeds who always had to let me know what they thought about Arabians.... we came upon an over-turned row boat stashed out in the trees along the trail, their horses all freaked out and bolted, and my Arabian never batted an eye and kept on walking along quietly at the front of the line of horses. Yup, I sure was glad to be riding my "crazy Ay-rab" that day, ha.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Remali said:


> I owned Arabians for over 30 years. I've heard it all, and it's all such nonsense. In my opinion it all boils down to total ignorance. Like Dreamcatcher Arabians mentioned, sometimes Karma bites those Haters in the behind, LOL. I was on a trail ride one day, many years ago, with some folks on horses of other breeds who always had to let me know what they thought about Arabians.... we came upon an over-turned row boat stashed out in the trees along the trail, their horses all freaked out and bolted, and my Arabian never batted an eye and kept on walking along quietly at the front of the line of horses. Yup, I sure was glad to be riding my "crazy Ay-rab" that day, ha.


I have had very similar experience with my Saddlebreds trail riding. In my scenerio it was a Buck that had jumped up right in front of us. My horse was less then 6 feet away from it and she just stood there and snorted at it while the others were running full out in the other direction or bucking and rearing to get away. Yup, there are those PRIDE moments when the individual horse proves once and for all, it isn't about the breed. ha ha


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have an arabianx rocky mountain and my own parents hate his breed! Plus my stepdad hates my horse itself. They were trying to convince me to sell him multiple times.
1) when I was showing 4H and all the horses were stock. They said I needed to have a stock horse too. 
2) when I started showing eventing. They said I needed to sell him and get a Thoroughbred.
Both attempts have failed. In 4H, I would beat all the stcok horses in my English class. Even the ones who were worth thousands of dollars. And in Eventing, I would have placed among the highest at my first show, except we had a slow xc round (my trainers fault)
The Arabian side definitely goves him qualities no other horse would have!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Remali said:


> I owned Arabians for over 30 years. I've heard it all, and it's all such nonsense. In my opinion it all boils down to total ignorance. Like Dreamcatcher Arabians mentioned, sometimes Karma bites those Haters in the behind, LOL. I was on a trail ride one day, many years ago, with some folks on horses of other breeds who always had to let me know what they thought about Arabians.... we came upon an over-turned row boat stashed out in the trees along the trail, their horses all freaked out and bolted, and my Arabian never batted an eye and kept on walking along quietly at the front of the line of horses. Yup, I sure was glad to be riding my "crazy Ay-rab" that day, ha.


Same thing happened to me!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Honestly, a good horse is a good horse. Period.
I adore my Egyptian Arab.
I've owned two crazy Arabs and ridden another one. First gelding was halter bred, stunning. A big unpredictable diva. The second was pleasure/halter bred. Would spook herself off a cliff, with me on her. The one I rode for a friend was also halter bred, gorgeous mare. Embodied the perfect Arab physically, and every negetive quality haters harp on. Spooky, dumb, crazy, opinionated. She nearly killed her own foal spooking on top of him.

Yet you can find the crazies in any breed. I happen to love Arabs, but there are bad ones and good ones, just like all other breeds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Ha, yes, I know what you mean! I've had this experience as well and it's always sweet retribution when you can prove people wrong. I lived in an area where QH's were popular and took a lot of flack for riding my Arab. Despite this though, we regularly won Trail classes & Western pleasure classes at shows, did better than everyone else in a mock cutting exercise we did in the 4-H club, and on trail rides, when the other horses balked, were always the ones to lead the way through dense scrub or deep water. In fact, my mare earned the nickname "bulldozer" because she regularly "plowed" the trail for those following. Everyone was always surprised that my Arab was always so fearless in what would be considered (at least in that locale) QH disciplines.

I think Arabs get a bad rap because SOME can be a little on the "hot" side. However, so can every horse. The first horse I rode in 4-H when I was 9 years old was an absolutely nutso QH gelding. After him, we bought my Arab. But I've ridden Arabs where it's a struggle to get anything more than a slow jog out of them. Like anything, the "crazy Arab" is a generalization based on a few crazies, just like the stereotype that all QH's are slow, mellow creatures. Anyone who has watched any type of Gymkhana will know this is not the case!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree with you, BlueSpark, a good horse is a good horse no matter what breed it is. Every horse is a individual, so treat them as individuals.


----------



## VaticanVice (Oct 28, 2012)

Had to share these. This is Sterling Silver Charm (Lucky), my friend's half-arab. He's a stunner and he knows it! But he loves his job.









The first thing he does when he enters the ring is toss his mane from one side of his neck to the other. People laugh...








And then he wins.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Holy cow, VaticanVice!!!!!


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 12, 2013)

I've heard anything and everything about Arabs multiple times. I just respond and say anyone is welcome to come spend some time with mine. They'll all prove my point in a hurry! They're kind, friendly souls that only want to please the people around them.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

You should try owning a Quarab!! One foot on each side of the fence. And I have to say, neither side is nicer then the other. But the QH ppl really get fired up when my girl smokes em  I've learned to live with it, and almost enjoy the extra competitiveness it brings me. Although, I would say being in the reining arena is toughest. My mare stops like a beast, but in the past, I've felt like I wasn't taken serious by particular judges until it came time to stop. But oh well, I know how talented and versatile she is. Sometimes it's just fun to prove the masses wrong


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was just thinking of a saying I've heard about arabians, that they are fit for a king. Now why isn't there any sayings like this about big, honking stock breeds?


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

That horse is absolutely beautiful. Yes, in many open shows my arabs do way better than other horses but do not place because of bias.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Some Arab people are really against stock breeds. Or drafts. Personally I think each have their place and discrimination is sad. 

While kings may have owned Arabs, I doubt many rode them, except maybe the original sheiks. The kings rode in carriages pulled by breeds bred specifically for that purpose. 

Stock breeds allowed the west to be "won". Without the hardy stock breeds to round up the cattle, doctor them and transport people from a to b we wouldn't of got very far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robtouw (Jan 11, 2013)

People are quick to ask if my Arab is ridden english, for whatever reason they cannot fathom that he is western pleasure! He's a fantastic trail horse with great endurance! Has a rotten, silly, showoffey personality and I am in love with him!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

A couple of things, I actually got to see the place where Khemosabi spend his last 10 (if I remember correctly) years, Rancho Valle del Sol. They still had the stall plates on the stalls of several great stallions, and one I still don't know, and I'm sure I'm going to get the spelling wrong, but I believe it was Desert Shazar. Alada Baskin I, Khemosabi's stall plate was also still there. It was amazing seeing the pictures of some of the amazing horses they had.

My first big experience with Arabians, was when a trainer moved into my barn, and all of her Arabians were truly spooky, crazy, and had issues. There were none under 16 hands, most were purebred, a couple were cross bred. She told me once that going to Scottsdale, if you had a horse under 16 hands, there was no way you were going to win in the shows, which completely contradicts what I've known to be the breed standard for Arabians, which is that they are between 14 and 15.2 hands (or something similar to that), short backed, long necks, upright flagging tail. These guys were none of that, so I definitely ended up with a bit of a prejudice against those particular types of Arabians. So back to the first part, I started training a WB who was being boarded at Rancho Valle del Sol (after the Arab breeding business went under), and due to some issues, crappy trainer, neglected Arabians (trainer hated Arabians), I started working with some of the Arabs, and let me tell you, they changed my mind completely.

No Arab there (there were quite a few) were over 15.2, with the exception of one stallion, they were only flighty because of mishandling, but once you got them out, they were wonderful, I got to work with a couple of Khemosabi daughters, and they were amazing. They all had nice floaty movement, great conformation, and total opposites of what I'd seen previous. I started working with two half sisters, both 4 at the time, and they both had had some really bad experiences with people, so I sent one to a rescue who could better deal with her and her issues (trainer was trying to convince owner to put her down because she was "dangerous"), and both horses turned into amazing animals. The one at the rescue is doing wonderfully, the trainer at the rescue fell in love with her, and said she's one of the best horse's he's worked with. The one I took on was the calmest horse I've dealt with, after I got her over her issues with being handled. I found a new home for her after moving to MD, (she's 7 now), and the owner's 5 year old daughter rides this mare around, and has no problems with her what so ever. 

I now have a huge soft spot for Arabs, and am so thankful that I got to meet the horses at Rancho Valle del Sol, and see how wonderful Arabians actually are. Unfortunately there are always going to be people who are uneducated about a specific breed, that are going to try and tell you that that breed can't do whatever it is, or is crazy, or is too lazy, or any other slew of stereo types, and the best thing you can do is just kick butt in the ring, and prove to them that YES in fact that horse CAN do whatever it is.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 12, 2013)

And that makes me wonder what trainer that was...LOL. My guess is NOT one that does a lot of winning


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I lived in cow country on a beef production ranch so when my parents let me take a free lease on an Arab everyone had something to say. Why would they put their 12yr old on a crazy ay-rab!? Lol needless to say this boy was bombproof. He had developed a bad rep due to the trainer he was sent to. The trainer didn't understand the sensitivity of Arabs and made things worse. My best friend 13 at the time ended up training him herself. She also had another Arab, a retired endurance racer, so her parents offered me a free lease to her gelding. I continued to ride him for years. I rode him pregnant with my daughter and had my daughter in a front pack at a month old on trail rides with us. So much for that crazy ay-rab LoL He is now leased to another young girl 

Arabs are my favorite breed but I've met amazing horses from multiple breeds and would never discount a horse due to it's breed. What matters is temperament.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

dressagebelle said:


> She told me once that going to Scottsdale, if you had a horse under 16 hands, there was no way you were going to win in the shows


Lol I would like to know who this trainer is. The owners of the stable where I take lessons bring home ribbons from Scottsdale nearly every year and not one of their horses is over 16HH.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^Maybe they were talking about the halter horses. The performance horses are still more true to type and are a smaller on average.


----------



## Merlinsimage (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a barn full of Arabs(6 Arabs, 2 QHs, 1 Paso, 1 App, and 1 TWH) Arabs are my favorite. Of all 6 of them only one is spooky but that is lack of time out of the pen. People all make comments on them. I once had a vet that showed up and said "you have a barn full of crazy horses" of course, I told him to get off the property and called the owner of the Vet Clinic. He hasn't been back since. 
The easiest thing to do is ignore them. Gotta love people but the more I am around people the more I love my ARABS! :0


----------



## HappyHoofPrints (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been riding Arabs and Arab Xs the past 45 years. I have seen them come to the US a wonderful breed and almost get destroyed (emotionally, mentally, and physically) due to the show world. In the endurance world, (my heart) The Arabian is back to it's true self.
To impower you, do some research on the desert horse breeds of the Arabian history. I am doing that now, after all these years, and have even more respect and love for my breed of choice! This will really be a confidence boost when surrounded by those horse folks of other breeds/sports.


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

I work at a therapeutic riding center where clients with various disabilities ride as a form of therapy. Our horses have to be extremely safe, sane, calm and bombproof. We currently have 2 Arabs and an Arab cross. We get a lot of comments from horse people about using Arabians in our program, about them not being safe for what we do. Our 3 Arab/Arab crosses are amazing. 2 of them have been in our program for 8+ years and I would say that they're the backbone of our program. The Arab cross is relatively new and is doing fantastic with his training and sessions. I'm a strong believer in 'every horse is different, regardless of breed'. I really don't understand why there is so much hate for Arabians. I find them to be an incredibly intelligent and intuitive breed.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

At a barn that I used to go to, which was an arab barn, all the lesson horses were arabs and I could ride them bareback at age five if led (I barely knew how to ride a horse). Definitely not spooky horses. One horse in particular was the main lesson horse, named Coko. Purebred gelding. All the little kids loved him. You could let him out of the pasture on his own and he would walk all the way across the property and go inside the barn and into his stall. An amazing horse. My favorite horse there was named Starfire, another purebred gelding. He was a more advanced lesson horse, and I leased him for a while as I have a preference for more spirited horses. Personally, I do not even care for the temperament. A horse is a horse. Sometimes I want a calm, relaxing ride. Sometimes I want a fun high speed ride. Sometimes I want a smart horse to teach tricks or just a friendly one to groom. I like arabians because they come in an especially wide range of personalities, perfect for all of these things. And then I have my horse, who is perfect for bonding with because I know he won't have to leave me.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Dressagebelle, that's awesome you were out at Rancho Valle del Sol. Some of the greats were out there, must have been so exciting. I was out in Scottsdale in the late 1980's, had the chance to see Karho before it was torn down, and saw *Muscat, *Nariadni and *Mag. An experience I will never ever forget. Also visited many other Arabian farms out there, it was amazing.

Sadly, it is some of the trainers themselves who give the Arabian breed a bad rap, too many Arabians are abused, kept in stalls too long, and terrorized with "halter training", resulting in scared bug-eyed horses (not to mention the surgically-altered halter horses we had some years ago...). I wish the American trainers would adopt more of a European method of showing, and/or show them more in the Arabian sporthorse manner, quiet and controlled and relaxed.

And speaking of lesson horses... back in the 1960's (OK that is aging me a bit, ha) my first lesson horse was a purebred Arabian gelding named Bing. I was hooked.


----------



## Leilani (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of the Arabian. I do think many are beautiful horses in their own right and have spectacular movement and stunning features but they are not the horse for me. 

I feel as though many people over here in Australia have ruined the breed. With their mutant like dished faces, piles of makeup on them, dyed coats, shaved off whiskers and eyelashes and they all seem to be able to trot beautifully but can't walk or canter. There is a huge amount of halter show horses in Australia but rarely do you see them able to perform under saddle. 

But some are exquisite! They perform in hand and clean up under saddle! These horses are trainable, have a great work ethic and are so proud of them selves it's breath taking! But they are few and far between!

I guess it's not the horse's fault, it's their owners! Unfortunately for me, the only Arabian people I've dealt with all are pretty nasty people. Both to other people and to their horses. I can't believe some the techniques they use to show off their horses! Whips, electrical devices, using solutions to permantely remove hair and whiskers. Not to mention that these people are so one minded about Arabians they bag out every other breed! And to me, they don't respect the breed they are so "passionate" about for what it really is! 

Not everyone is like that though! Just the ones I've dealt with... 

To me the Arabian horse is about versatility, endurance and elegance!


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, Leilani. Many of them are bred and not trained. Their anatomy is meant to maximize their speed and endurance, but I can see how the extremity is not for everyone. Where I am, I have not heard of this whole permanent hair removal thing. In the big shows, the halter only bred horses do tend to act rather crazy because they are trained to act that way, since it brings out their movement. I have noticed that my arab looks best when he is excited, his tail and neck go up and his trot becomes incredibly floaty. I think this is where the stereotype comes from. Most performance bred, and some halter bred arabs have model temperaments. Breeding stallions, even. This craziness is not in their blood but in their training, however.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 12, 2013)

Love my halter horses  They're making their adjustments to riding horses without trouble. Both are 5 year olds and being aimed at the two US National hunter pleasure maturities this October. They're really sweet, loving horses, but, like all of my Arabs, know when to turn it on for a show and when to get down to business. Smart horses! 

National Champion halter horse:









National Top Ten/Regional Champion halter horse:


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadly, it sounds like the abusive American method of the way Arabians are trained and shown has made its way over to Australia, that makes me sad. I always admired Australia (and England) for their Arabians, and the more natural way they presented them, sounds like that is no longer the case now. I can't even go to an Arabian show any more, it is so sickening what they've done to the breed (well, most of the breeders anyway) and the manner in which they are now shown. I am hoping that the Arabian Sporthorse shows will save the breed.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

No, its definitely not abusive. The horses are perfectly healthy, mentally and physically. It just adds to a stereotype in the arena, is all.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 12, 2013)

We have abusive trainers and owners just like any other breed or discipline. No more, and maybe less. The sport horse numbers have started dropping now, too, which I find interesting after it grew SO quickly. They've dropped more sharply than the main ring classes. 

I get upset when people say they won't go to any Arab show because of perceived abuse. If that's the case, don't bother going to any horse show, lol.


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

Personally, I don't like Arabians because they are in general too flighty and reactive. As for them competing in different disciplines, Arabians are GREAT at a variety of things. They can do anything from dressage and reining to halter and jumping. They cross out well with most breeds too. They are basically the foundation of almost every breed anyway.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Silhouette said:


> We have abusive trainers and owners just like any other breed or discipline. No more, and maybe less. The sport horse numbers have started dropping now, too, which I find interesting after it grew SO quickly. They've dropped more sharply than the main ring classes.
> 
> I get upset when people say they won't go to any Arab show because of perceived abuse. If that's the case, don't bother going to any horse show, lol.


Well, I started going to the Arabian "A" shows back in the 1960's. Since then the abuse has gotten out of hand, especially with the halter horses. Until the judges start enforcing the rules better, I doubt I will be going again any time soon. Overuse of the whip (whacking the horses' knees) and shanking are the main things I still see, and horses nearly falling to their knees from fear. Rules need to be enforced better. It is not "perceived" abuse, it IS actual abuse. And we have a couple well-known BNTs not very far from here that are some of the worst at it.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

Remali said:


> Well, I started going to the Arabian "A" shows back in the 1960's. Since then the abuse has gotten out of hand, especially with the halter horses. Until the judges start enforcing the rules better, I doubt I will be going again any time soon. Overuse of the whip (whacking the horses' knees) and shanking are the main things I still see, and horses nearly falling to their knees from fear. Rules need to be enforced better. It is not "perceived" abuse, it IS actual abuse. And we have a couple well-known BNTs not very far from here that are some of the worst at it.



Honestly I have never seen any of those things. In the arabian A shows I have gone to whips weren't even involved at all, and the horses have never looked necessarily scared, just excited. I have honestly never seen an arab at those shows that is not in perfect condition and happy in the arena. I don't know if maybe you went to some somehow different show, but I have been to nearly every A show and the horses and trainers are fine, save for about two that I know. And as for the shanking, as long as you are not constantly jerking the horse it just adds contact for easier communication, like a rope halter or a martingale.


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone ever seen the 13th Warrior with Antonio Banderas?? All the knights are making fun of his little Arab calling it dog and barking at it. He gets feed up with it and hops on his horse jumps a few jumps before jumping another horse and knocking the poor knight out if his saddle. All the knights are silent until one says 'jumps pretty good for a dog'. I can't remember anything else from that movie but that scene lol because I loved that little Arab shutting all the knights up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Removing eyelashes? I have not heard of that!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

There are always those who go to extremes to try to win....why they do that, who knows? Here's is my horse's sire (Besson Carol) in his show makeup - he still has all of his whiskers and everything and he won at Scottsdale:









I don't know why people get clipper happy. You should see the 4H shows down here. LOL! Hours and HOURS spent getting every hair just right - and I thought I was OCD about stuff....I gave up competitive trail riding years ago and moved to endurance due to all the showsheen and hoof polish involved in CTR - LOL! In my area anyway - their trail horses had more hair care products than most women I know.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 12, 2013)

Remali said:


> Well, I started going to the Arabian "A" shows back in the 1960's. Since then the abuse has gotten out of hand, especially with the halter horses. Until the judges start enforcing the rules better, I doubt I will be going again any time soon. Overuse of the whip (whacking the horses' knees) and shanking are the main things I still see, and horses nearly falling to their knees from fear. Rules need to be enforced better. It is not "perceived" abuse, it IS actual abuse. And we have a couple well-known BNTs not very far from here that are some of the worst at it.


I was at the judge's school last month, and I've been at every major show in the past several years (if not personally showing, I've been there with friends who are). There are a FEW very bad eggs in the show industry, but let me tell you, there are some very unhappy people with them. The judges' commission didn't name names, but it was easy to know who they were talking about for anyone who goes to the big shows. They're on a mission to stop those trainers from winning, and they're serious about it. 

It's gotten better. I see a lot less abuse at the shows now than ten years ago. It gets less each year, and more (and stricter) rules are added to prevent the cheaters from doing well. 

I think the majority of people showing/training Arabs are doing things properly. It's just that those few are so well known still. BUT, it's changing. I saw several known abusive trainers have a worse than normal US Nationals last year, and that's a good step. When they stop winning, they'll hopefully realize they need to stop, or, if nothing else, maybe the clients will pull the horses.

ETA: In reference to shanking, to me, shanking is a minor issue. I show halter. You shank to get their attention, just as if you might half halt, kick, bump lightly in the mouth, or tap with a crop when you're riding. If they continue to ignore the light shanking, you get tougher until they do. Shanking is the least of the problems in halter, IMO.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

TheBayArab said:


> Honestly I have never seen any of those things. In the arabian A shows I have gone to whips weren't even involved at all, and the horses have never looked necessarily scared, just excited. I have honestly never seen an arab at those shows that is not in perfect condition and happy in the arena. I don't know if maybe you went to some somehow different show, but I have been to nearly every A show and the horses and trainers are fine, save for about two that I know. And as for the shanking, as long as you are not constantly jerking the horse it just adds contact for easier communication, like a rope halter or a martingale.


Where are you at? I have been to Arizona, seen it there. But I am from WI and have been going to the WI and MN shows... whips and shanking is rampant. Ever hear of the Boggs? 

I am have mainly been to the Region 10 shows, as well as MN Arabian Show, and Sahara Sands, all in MN. As well as a few in southern WI.

You see it at the Nationals too.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

Remali said:


> Where are you at? I have been to Arizona, seen it there. But I am from WI and have been going to the WI and MN shows... whips and shanking is rampant. Ever hear of the Boggs?
> 
> I am have mainly been to the Region 10 shows, as well as MN Arabian Show, and Sahara Sands, all in MN. As well as a few in southern WI.
> 
> You see it at the Nationals too.


I understand where you are coming from but, using this as an example of the AHA National Championship halter class; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qqqJFThG_E the shank is necessary as the arenas become very noisy and the horses are often not gelded. It is often used a bit less with the mares, but for all halter arabs, the arena is a place to go quick and show off their movement. The shank allows the handler to pull the horse back if it gets out of control, and generally does not aid in the actual showing of the horse. 

I have never heard of the eyelash thing. Thick eyelashes are an important characteristic of the arab, to keep sand out of their eyes, so you would think it would be a desired feature. I know arabs get their bridle paths clipped further back, and their muzzles get clipped as well. I do believe I have seen some big show horses without their whiskers, though I do not imagine it is painful to achieve. I could be wrong but, regardless, many horses I have seen in those shows have had their whiskers. I myself have done a couple halter classes with my old horse who was an arab, and we did the usual; nose clip, bridle path clip, hoof polish and occasionally a dab of grease on the nose. The extremely greased up horses is definitely an acquired taste, but as far as I know it does not harm the animal.

Personally, as someone who has been around show arabians for a large part of their life and not exposed to other breeds very much until I turned ten (I used to think all horses were supposed to look like arabians), I like the "extreme" features of todays show arabians. Again, DEFINITELY an acquired taste. Arabians in general look virtually the same today as they did originally, since purity and careful, strict breeding has been so important to the culture. Each and every feature has a purpose. For example, large nostrils enable ease of breathing when running, as does the jibbah. They have short, strong backs which actually have less vertebrae than other breeds, eyelashes to shield from sand, black skin to prevent sunburn (I have a theory that the grease is to exaggerate that black skin), large jaw space, also to aid in easy breathing while running. Conformation has always been of extreme importance in their breeding.

"The Bedouins of the Arabian desert were dependent for survival on their Arabian horses. While they valued the beauty of their horses, they were equally adamant that their horses were strong, with deep chests, straight legs, large joints and good lungs to carry them across large stretches of their desert homeland."
- arabianhorses.org 

The arabians were also used to guard tents and alert of attackers. They were often allowed into the tents, which is why arabians have grown so close to people. 

Anyways, sorry about the long post.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Team Midwest.....hmmm, yes heard of Boggs. But he isn't the only one.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, there are many other trainers out there who resorted to cruel methods, not just Midwest.

Sadly, most of the Arabian show horses of today look nothing like the Arabians we saw back in the 1960's. Google some of the past National Champion Halter stallions from the 1960's, to me that is the true breed standard (Raffon come to mind,as does Fadjur...). Altho there are some breeders who still are trying to preserve the classic Arabian look.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 12, 2013)

I keep whiskers off of my horses' muzzles year round. Can't stand them, lol. Bridlepaths are kept trimmed, too.

For shows, all whiskers come off, and ears are trimmed out. Horses are clipped close to the skin around the muzzles and above the eyes. Eye lashes remain (not sure why anyone would remove those?). Baby oil is applied on the muzzle, above the eyes, and sometimes around the ears to accent the dark skin. SOP for Arab shows. Very few leave whiskers. You'll see it on some halter horses and some performance horses, but the majority trim them off for shows. 

It's an opinion of what you like. I, personally, don't want to look at long whiskers on my horses, and they all get along just fine without them at home  

Having said all that, I have issues with how some show horses. I simply won't use them as trainers or buy a horse from them. That's all I can control at this point.


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yea, they are nice horses, too small for me but I don't hate on them... It's all personal preference though, but people need to learn to keep some opinions to themselves... Best of luck!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm a little late posting, but I have quarabs. They get flack all the time, but I alos have had alot of the same complainers say "Once that horse gets experience, you'll have the best and smartest riding horse you can have...." Plus my mare is 16h,and my gelding is 15.2 lol...not small.... so I get the best of both worlds, altho, my mare is a bit bigger than I would have liked.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not an arabian fan, but I don't condemn the people who are. We like what we like. And as for Arabs being spooky and all, one of my horses is a QH and he acts like an Arab.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Travyhorse (Jun 29, 2011)

I've worked with all different breeds over the years. When I got my first horse, he was not advanced enough for me so we sold him and I got another. (which was an Arab). I have never looked back. After working with all different breeds, I do have to say I will stick with my Arabs. Although, I do like certain stock horses and have friend that have stock horses or TBs, and another with Saddelbreds. A good horse is a good horse. I have to say I've had very good luck with having a lot of good horses in my pasture. I love the brains, the looks, the willingness, the intelligence of an Arab. For me they are easy to work with and I don't have to teach them the same thing over and over like some other breeds I have worked with in the past. I'm lucky enough to have 8 Arabs currently and hope to show my stallion at some Arabian Class A shows this year.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

As for the extremely dished face, it looks alien to me. Normal dished with the flared nostrils, arched neck and the way they carry their tail make them the most beautiful horses I've ever seen. But I hate it when their face is way too dished. Freaks me out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Arabs aren't my cup of tea. There are some cases where I will break down and drool over them, but not many. Give me a nice big chunky horse any day. I won't ***** about them though, because I understand that every horse has its benefits. Me bitching about Arabs is no better than the way people treat Standardbreds, which I hate.

My mother can't understand it though, she absolutely adores Arabs and dislikes anything chunky.

I've ridden Arabs twice - the first was okay, but a little nerve wracking. She was a sweet little mare, but had no idea how to stand still. I was very much a beginner rider, and it really didn't work well. The second destroyed them for me. She was beautiful and all, but she left a lot to desire in the personality stakes. 

Actually no, three times. An endurance rider let me have a bareback ride on her Arab a few years ago. The mare was delightful, but it turned me off bareback riding for a while - she was so narrow, and just OUCH.

I'm not completely turned off of them though, because I do want to try endurance riding at some point, and it's definitely easier to find and endurance trained Arab than anything else...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tracer said:


> Arabs aren't my cup of tea. There are some cases where I will break down and drool over them, but not many. Give me a nice big chunky horse any day. I won't ***** about them though, because I understand that every horse has its benefits. Me bitching about Arabs is no better than the way people treat Standardbreds, which I hate.
> 
> My mother can't understand it though, she absolutely adores Arabs and dislikes anything chunky.
> 
> ...


How's about this one?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

People mistakenly assume Arabians are ultra-dainty and have no substance. Actually many Arabians have quite a lot of substance.... here is a gelding I used to own, he was a purebred, half Polish half Crabbet...


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

My Arab is the opposite of dainty and narrow... he is a wide ol' hunkin thing! A friend compares barebacking him to trying to sit on a barrel. :lol: But then her horse is a verrrry narrow paint!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> How's about this one?


My mother would kill for him! She's always wanted a chestnut with 4 stockings and a blaze. I'll admit he's nice, but I wouldn't go out of my way for him.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tracer said:


> My mother would kill for him! She's always wanted a chestnut with 4 stockings and a blaze. I'll admit he's nice, but I wouldn't go out of my way for him.


*she


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Tracer can`t tell if your horse is male or female 
just saying


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think its ridiculous to hate a breed or a color. You can have breeds or colors you prefer over others , but to hate is pre judiced, and in my honest opinion an indicator of a lack of intelligence.


----------

